# Amsoil bypass



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There are oil galley plugs on the block on the front and back. The one on back is probably more easily accessible, it's probably about 1-2hours of work minimum to access and install a fitting, assuming you either have ridiculously skinny arms or the proper tools and experience taking apart the 1.6

You could tap the oil filter cap if you were desperate.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I had this on a 6.0L Powerstroke before. On that engine the "kit" I got came with a tapped oil filter cap, but the oil filter was on the top of the engine. 

I would probably not go that route on our engine as it would require a long length of hose to get to the bottom of the engine. It depends on where you will mount the filter though.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I tapped a tee off of the oil pressure sender port. Should be located just downstream of the oil filter.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Xtreme,
Both the pressure sensor and the pressure switch for the 1.6 diesels are on the back of the engine above the filter.

A lot more difficult to to access than o. The 1.4 and 1.8. 

I usually prefer a dedicated port for any aftermarket oiling needs(pressure, temperature, feed, return, , etc...)
Partially because I tend to avoid adding extra parts if not needed (the "tee" in this case) it reduces failure modes, makes things cleaner looking usually, and a dedicated aftermarket install is harder to prove was the failure than a modification of a factory one. GM doesn't like to see factory stuff modified. They typically are less concerned with separate add ons


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ma v e n said:


> Xtreme,
> Both the pressure sensor and the pressure switch for the 1.6 diesels are on the back of the engine above the filter.
> 
> A lot more difficult to to access than o. The 1.4 and 1.8.
> ...


Point noted. Are there any reasonable paths for feed and return on this engine? I was trying to help someone accomplish the same on the 2.0 diesel and the issue we ran into is tapping the return line. It's easy on the 1.4T; you just drill a hole in the cheap valve cover. On the 2.0, there is no plastic valve cover to drill into.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

On the LUZ I'd run the return into the camshaft rear cover(oil fill cap housing) it's removable, easily drilled and tapped, and doesn't require new bolts when taken on and off, just an oring style seal. You can also modify a dipstick tube to accept return.

Feed is tougher. I dont like using adapter as mentioned before....And I also don't like to divert oil from the top end if possible, but on the 2.0 those are both the easiest options.

You can go in at the oil pressure sensor on the oil cooler in the back.
You can get oil from the top of the cam cover. But you'll need to fabricate a new feed line for the turbo.(or un from cover to the filter and from the filter to the turbo if you're comfortable with the filters flow rate.)
You can get oil from the galley plug on the end of the head.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ma v e n said:


> There are oil galley plugs on the block on the front and back. The one on back is probably more easily accessible, it's probably about 1-2hours of work minimum to access and install a fitting, assuming you either have ridiculously skinny arms or the proper tools and experience taking apart the 1.6
> 
> You could tap the oil filter cap if you were desperate.


 id rather not use the cap as i think it would be a pai. To actually service the oem filter then


Where would i find info on galleys. A service manual ?


----------

